# Found small pigeons



## clover (Sep 8, 2015)

I live in South Africa, not many places where they rehabilitate the likes of pigeons! A week or 2 ago I noticed a pigeon nesting in a tree just outside my lounge window. You can see into the nest if you stand in the lounge. We had 2 terrible storms over the weekend but she faithfully remained in her nest looking after the little ones. I went out and bought a feeder with wild seeds to encourage her to stay as I had noticed there is no male helping her. I have not seen her since Sunday morning (it is now Tuesday). The little ones are about the size of a fist (body, tail and head make it a bit bigger) and they have some feathers but not much on their heads. My first instinct is to leave them alone. But I am reading that they need the father to help them fly and also I am not sure whether they have been fed since Sunday. They look ok from a distance. The ones breathing is very noticeable but the other one seems calm. Also they have been entirely on their own day and night. Should I just leave them alone or should I intervene? Also I have 5 cats (they are contained indoors and the back garden) so it will be difficult to bring them inside. Any advise/suggestions?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

First of all thanks a lot for your concern for little souls. Do you have any idea of their ages or you can post a pic so we can estimate about the ages and so why you don't see parents near nest. Usually when they are more than a week old, parents start leaving the nest and come only to feed babies. So may be that is the case so you don't see them around. If there is any other reason, they might need your help. Pls if you can take a pic and post here or tell how old they should be, it would be helpful.


----------



## clover (Sep 8, 2015)

Hello - thanks for the response. The reason I think they are on their own, is that there is no male around. I have only ever seen a small pigeon (looks female - dull colouring and small, but what do I know??) in the nest with 2 babies. I have not seen her since Sunday, and I check all the time - I can see the nest if I look out my lounge window. Every time I get up during the night I go to the window to see if the mom (or dad) in the nest, but only ever see the 2 babies. I am not at home so can't take photos. I will look online to see if I can match up a photo. I am really worried that they are not being fed and don't want to look into a nest in the next day or 2 and find dead babies. How long do they survive without food and water? Do you know? See image of what they look like:


----------



## clover (Sep 8, 2015)

Seems like the image doesn't display. Copy and paste this link for a picture: _https://www.google.co.za/search?q=p...duWlw1CLM:&usg=__FReBNlNleIr8VEzkRH9Giui_yK4=_


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

This cute baby is almost of 2 weeks and you won't most likely see parents with them all the time at this age. Sometimes you won't even know when they come and leave like this time when you are out. May be they are being raised by single mother in case if male has been killed by a predator. You can see if their crops seem full that means they are being fed. Crop is the round area area below neck (Google for crop). Tell us if you see their crops seem full and then you don't need to worry. If she is a lone mother raising babies you should keep feed and water dish to make her task easy so she doesn't have to go far to forage for food and water. Also be careful the feeders don't catch attention of predators to nest. 
Thanks again for your help.


----------



## clover (Sep 8, 2015)

Ah thanks so much. I have barely slept the last 2 nights! I do have a feeder outside I will also put some water out tonight. I will look up 'crop' as well. I might have to get the ladder out to check - my eyesight is not that good  I just don't want to interfere with mother nature if I can help it. I was worried as I haven't seen an adult in the nest at all day or night.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh I understand completely, sometimes when there is any bird in problem on here, I am barely able to sleep and if I take a nap for some time, I wake up to check how is he or she. This is something from inside the heart, it is our love and care for them. Those babies are blessed to have someone around having deep love for them. Do tell me what you notice in their nest and about the crop. Also if you see their crops are empty, you might have to intervene but I hope it would not be the case most likely.


----------



## clover (Sep 8, 2015)

So here is the update: Babies are fine. I got home yesterday, so anxious and worried, and I stood and looked at the babies for about 2 - 3 minutes. Their nest is very low in the tree and the tree is very bare so you can have a good look. They have more feathers. Their little chests are puffed out. They are active. One stood up and fluffed his wings. The other was busy cleaning himself. I went inside and again watched from the window (you can have a good look into the nest and it is eye level) and saw no signs of stress. I though as well if they had not been fed for 2 nights and 2,5 days they would be at deaths door. They would not look healthy and upbeat like they do. My decision is to leave them alone. I will monitor of course, but I think they are being fed (it looks like their crops are full). I did not want to stress them or myself any further by fetching a ladder and disrupting their lives. This morning when I left for work @ 06:00 they were wide awake and perky. So note to self: stop watching pigeons (its way too stressful)!


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

clover said:


> So here is the update: Babies are fine. I got home yesterday, so anxious and worried, and I stood and looked at the babies for about 2 - 3 minutes. Their nest is very low in the tree and the tree is very bare so you can have a good look. They have more feathers. Their little chests are puffed out. They are active. One stood up and fluffed his wings. The other was busy cleaning himself. I went inside and again watched from the window (you can have a good look into the nest and it is eye level) and saw no signs of stress. I though as well if they had not been fed for 2 nights and 2,5 days they would be at deaths door. They would not look healthy and upbeat like they do. My decision is to leave them alone. I will monitor of course, but I think they are being fed (it looks like their crops are full). I did not want to stress them or myself any further by fetching a ladder and disrupting their lives. This morning when I left for work @ 06:00 they were wide awake and perky. So note to self: stop watching pigeons (its way too stressful)!


I think you are making the right decision in leaving them be, at least for the time being. we do the best we can with the information we have available, and you were smart and responsible for taking the time to gather enough information to do what is in the birds best interest. you are like their own little guardian angel. you could always put up one of those motion activated cameras. if your anything like me you will still want to see mom feeding them, even if you know on a logical level that all is well. sounds like this will have a very happy ending.


----------



## clover (Sep 8, 2015)

Exactly! It's not seeing the mom (the mom specifically as I have never seen the dad) that caused such anxiety. Also it was an abnormally cold weekend and they are in such an exposed area. The mom just looks so young and fragile herself. But I still haven't seen her. she must be around though, as the babies look fine. I can't satisfy my own misgivings by rushing out and 'rescuing' the babies when in fact it is all part of nature. We all need to leave well alone at the best of times. Once the babies have truly left the nest, I think I will block it so they can't lay eggs there anymore. The area is far too exposed. Thanks to all that have responded to my posts, this has been a very enlightening if not stressful adventure.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

clover said:


> So here is the update: Babies are fine. I got home yesterday, so anxious and worried, and I stood and looked at the babies for about 2 - 3 minutes. Their nest is very low in the tree and the tree is very bare so you can have a good look. They have more feathers. Their little chests are puffed out. They are active. One stood up and fluffed his wings. The other was busy cleaning himself. I went inside and again watched from the window (you can have a good look into the nest and it is eye level) and saw no signs of stress. I though as well if they had not been fed for 2 nights and 2,5 days they would be at deaths door. They would not look healthy and upbeat like they do. My decision is to leave them alone. I will monitor of course, but I think they are being fed (it looks like their crops are full). I did not want to stress them or myself any further by fetching a ladder and disrupting their lives. This morning when I left for work @ 06:00 they were wide awake and perky. So note to self: stop watching pigeons (its way too stressful)!


LOL, you don't have to be stressed, whenever you feel anything odd, just write here, many people are here to help you recovering from the stress. Actually many times pigeon babies need human intervention, like if parents abandon them due to any reasons or killed by hawks or died or babies fall from the nests, there are rescuers groups who are ready to take them in and care for until released. We all do it whenever get a chance. That relief of saving lives is far better than this stress. So watch them just in case they need you but don't be stressed. We are always ready to help you. 
I am glad to know that they are very well and must be fed by parents and you are quite relieved now. 
Thanks for your love and care for them. Keep it up


----------



## clover (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks again for all your advise Kiddy, you helped me a lot. I was really worried yesterday. But listening to advise and keeping calm really helped. At least now I know if I have a concern someone on this forum will respond. Go well and have a fantastic day!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

clover said:


> Thanks again for all your advise Kiddy, you helped me a lot. I was really worried yesterday. But listening to advise and keeping calm really helped. At least now I know if I have a concern someone on this forum will respond. Go well and have a fantastic day!


My pleasure  I completely understand your worries but now you know a lot about them, that could benefit someone some day I am sure. Keep your love up for animals, very few in this world think about them so much so they really need you but never feel stressed and before having any worries, write here. 
You too have a great day ahead


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Clover, bless you for caring! Hope they continue to do well.


----------



## clover (Sep 8, 2015)

cwebster said:


> Clover, bless you for caring! Hope they continue to do well.


Thanks for the encouragement. I will monitor them until I can't see them anymore. Hopefully by then they will be fully grown, happy little birds making nests preferably elsewhere so that I don't have to worry about their babies  Nah - who am I kidding? I love the sound of birds in my garden, can't do without them.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

For animal lovers it is essential to have some of them around in garden singing, nesting, bathing etc. Those make our morning a beautiful one, quite relaxing not stressful. Lol


----------



## clover (Sep 8, 2015)

kiddy said:


> For animal lovers it is essential to have some of them around in garden singing, nesting, bathing etc. Those make our morning a beautiful one, quite relaxing not stressful. Lol


Couldn't agree more. Just a quick update. I think I saw mamma yesterday and this morning. She was on the roof yesterday, watching the nest. she sat there for a long time. Again when I left for work this morning she was up bright and breezy sitting in the tree above the little ones. Not too many birds are up by the time I leave for work. The babies are too cute. They are all feathered up (they are looking like little puff balls) and they have tail feathers now. They are also very busy in the nest. I guess it won't be long before they venture out the nest and then my worries start all over again


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

you should share a pic of these anxiety inducing babies, they sound like they are as adorable as they were stressful for you


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Agree with wiggles and puddles  
Also if they are of 2 weeks, they will start leaving the nest within 2 weeks for short flights. So be prepared for the flight sessions as well.


----------



## clover (Sep 8, 2015)

wiggles and puddles said:


> you should share a pic of these anxiety inducing babies, they sound like they are as adorable as they were stressful for you


Lol. Unfortunately I am a great worrier and not a warrior. But it is all good, now that I know all about pigeons (said tongue-in-cheek), I will know what to do next time. Of course now that I am educated in all things pigeon I will most probably not encounter this situation again!


----------



## clover (Sep 8, 2015)

clover said:


> Lol. Unfortunately I am a great worrier and not a warrior. But it is all good, now that I know all about pigeons (said tongue-in-cheek), I will know what to do next time. Of course now that I am educated in all things pigeon I will most probably not encounter this situation again!


I was thinking about taking a photo. I will try on the weekend


----------



## clover (Sep 8, 2015)

Them babies are gone. I went out for supper on Friday evening and when I got home the babies were not in their nest. I had noticed on Thursday/Friday how restless they were - flapping their wings and standing up. Anyway I saw them on Saturday morning, one was being fed by mamma while sitting on the wall, and the other was sitting on my post box. I saw them again on Sunday morning. I did not see them this morning when I left for work. All I can hope is that they are fine and that they live to be a ripe old pigeon age. I still fill the feeder every morning and put out fresh water so hopefully they will be back. Well spring is here in SA and I have noted that there are plenty of baby birds about. So that ends my saga and sadly I couldn't get that photos I wanted on the weekend either. Thanks for all the help and support!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Glad to know about them. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

A bit unusual for young birds to take off in the evening. Hope nothing got them.


----------



## clover (Sep 8, 2015)

Jay3 said:


> A bit unusual for young birds to take off in the evening. Hope nothing got them.


I thought so too. I was quite worried when I saw they weren't there. But they were in the garden on Saturday and Sunday. From the first time I saw the mother on the nest I noticed there was not a father. I used to have a Hadeda nest outside my bedroom window and they made magnificent parents. I always saw the mother and the father. The chicks only left when they were fully grown. I never saw a father pigeon. It was always the mother. From what I have read the father is supposed to be the main figure in their lives. He teaches them to fly and to eat etc. So I don't know if this had an effect on them leaving the nest so early. As I said I put seeds out every day and fresh water so I hope that they won't stray too far. I am not at home during the day during the week so I can't say whether they are there or not. I can only hope for the best and leave it to mother nature.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

My fledgling once flew away and it was evening and he roosted somewhere else at night and nothing got him thankfully. He returned on the next day after leaving me worried for whole night, so nothing can't be said for sure. Because mine was pet, he came on the next day because yours is feral, he found some better place. So no worries, no stress needed, he is there where he is comfortable and safe and you may see him again but may be you wouldn't recognize him. We can't do much for ferals but we can hope and pray they are fine and I really hope he will be good.


----------



## clover (Sep 8, 2015)

kiddy said:


> My fledgling once flew away and it was evening and he roosted somewhere else at night and nothing got him thankfully. He returned on the next day after leaving me worried for whole night, so nothing can't be said for sure. Because mine was pet, he came on the next day because yours is feral, he found some better place. So no worries, no stress needed, he is there where he is comfortable and safe and you may see him again but may be you wouldn't recognize him. We can't do much for ferals but we can hope and pray they are fine and I really hope he will be good.


Hi Kiddy, I presume that they are in the area and like you say have found a 'better' garden. They have grown so quickly in the last 2 weeks, I will not recognize them if I see them next week - that's for sure! There are lots of baby pigeons in my garden although they were the smallest. I did not want to get them to get used to me as I have cats - they live in the backyard and the house, but I don't allow them in the front where the birds are. It would devastate me if one of my beloved cats killed one of the babies. My cats are really too fat and lazy to chase after their own tails I can assure you, although the lizards in my backyard might beg to differ  Mind you I have not see a lone lizard tail for a long time.... so I reckon the cats are happy to sun themselves, eat, sleep and sun some more. But I would not have wanted the birds to be familiar enough to land near me when I am in the backyard, hence my reluctance to hand rear them. But I think it is all good. The birds looked well when I last saw them on Sunday. Oh and before anybody gets on at me about having cats and birds - my cats have not killed a single bird! I have one lone tree in my back yard with no nests. The tree is very 'thin' and the cats can't climb it either. They yard is also fully secured. They have plenty of toys and food to keep them occupied. They sleep most of the day and I lock them inside at night. So that's the story. Have a fantastic day.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh I noticed that I wrote he instead of they, just got confused probably thinking there was a single baby but remember later on they were two. Sorry. 
And yes if they were around 4 weeks old, they may leave the nest, doesn't matter if father is there to teach them or not, mothers too raise them alone and they learn to fly, I have seen some cases here like that. 
Cats are dangerous for them though but if they can't reach their nest or you take care of birds from cats, then no issues in having cats with birds. I have suffered because of outside cats a lot tho so I always fear of cats about my birds. Cats have spoiled my efforts of rescuing nightangles, sparrows and doves still I used to feed outside cats. But last time a cat ate three nightangle babies from my garden and 2 dove babies from our veranda and since then I just stopped myself feeding cats and started chasing them. It was horrible to see the babies disappeared for whom I did lot of efforts to save and I can't easily overcome such losses. 
Well, still I don't know when I see a starving cat and go ahead to serve but it is really hard to see cats wasting out your efforts to save the birds here.


----------



## clover (Sep 8, 2015)

kiddy said:


> Oh I noticed that I wrote he instead of they, just got confused probably thinking there was a single baby but remember later on they were two. Sorry.
> And yes if they were around 4 weeks old, they may leave the nest, doesn't matter if father is there to teach them or not, mothers too raise them alone and they learn to fly, I have seen some cases here like that.
> Cats are dangerous for them though but if they can't reach their nest or you take care of birds from cats, then no issues in having cats with birds. I have suffered because of outside cats a lot tho so I always fear of cats about my birds. Cats have spoiled my efforts of rescuing nightangles, sparrows and doves still I used to feed outside cats. But last time a cat ate three nightangle babies from my garden and 2 dove babies from our veranda and since then I just stopped myself feeding cats and started chasing them. It was horrible to see the babies disappeared for whom I did lot of efforts to save and I can't easily overcome such losses.
> Well, still I don't know when I see a starving cat and go ahead to serve but it is really hard to see cats wasting out your efforts to save the birds here.


I used to feed feral cats a long time ago, but don't anymore. My cats have been with me for the last 11 years so I have to respect them. The house that I live in now is very secluded and feral cats can't get in and my cats can't get out which is the way I want it. My point is though I don't want to 'domesticate' any birds as I don't want them to become easy prey for my cats. I love animals - all kinds, I had to euthanize my 17 year old dog 3 weeks ago and I still miss her. I think that's why I was so stressed out about the pigeons, I just did not want to experience any more death. But at least I know a bit about pigeons now so it's all good.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

clover said:


> I used to feed feral cats a long time ago, but don't anymore. My cats have been with me for the last 11 years so I have to respect them. The house that I live in now is very secluded and feral cats can't get in and my cats can't get out which is the way I want it. My point is though I don't want to 'domesticate' any birds as I don't want them to become easy prey for my cats. I love animals - all kinds, I had to euthanize my 17 year old dog 3 weeks ago and I still miss her. I think that's why I was so stressed out about the pigeons, I just did not want to experience any more death. But at least I know a bit about pigeons now so it's all good.


I am so sorry to hear about your dog. 
I understand your point and stress of death was one of the major reasons I stopped keeping pets but now have pigeons due to some reasons. I too respect all the creatures of God and love them all but I had to stop feeding them because no matter how much you feed them, they will always kill the birds and I had too many birds in our ancestral place nesting for years so the step was taken to save their lives.


----------



## clover (Sep 8, 2015)

kiddy said:


> I am so sorry to hear about your dog.
> I understand your point and stress of death was one of the major reasons I stopped keeping pets but now have pigeons due to some reasons. I too respect all the creatures of God and love them all but I had to stop feeding them because no matter how much you feed them, they will always kill the birds and I had too many birds in our ancestral place nesting for years so the step was taken to save their lives.


Bless you for looking after the birds. So sad in todays world when you see such cruelty to animals. Especially in countries like yours and mine where wild animals are supposed to flourish. Keep well Kiddy I will let you know if I ever see the babies again


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

clover said:


> Bless you for looking after the birds. So sad in todays world when you see such cruelty to animals. Especially in countries like yours and mine where wild animals are supposed to flourish. Keep well Kiddy I will let you know if I ever see the babies again


Thanks a lot. Sure, would love to get updated about babies. thank you


----------

